
Navy releases three videos that showcase “unidentified” objects - bitcharmer
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/04/navy-releases-three-videos-that-showcase-unidentified-objects/
======
afarviral
I wonder if the footage as officially released will be less compressed or more
conplete in any way compared with the same videos as leaked and circulating.
I've always been fascinated by these.

~~~
bitcharmer
I wouldn't count on that. Chances are that they managed to capture details
that the Navy is not ready to share yet. It's a step forward though.

